# lucky situation



## ccfan213 (Feb 10, 2005)

i know there are a bijillion food in the booth posts, but im making another.

first let me say that it has always been my policy to ignore no food in the booth rules and have no food on surfaces with equipment rules instead, and im soooooo glad i do this. tonight, we had 2/3 of a pizza pie fall out of its box in the middle of a show and half a bottle of soda spill, luckily i dont allow any food/drinks on the surfaces with equipment, or our brand new sound board would be dead. instead, we had a quick cleanup and a sticky spot on the floor. 

this is a warning to anyone who is relaxed about food rules, BE CAREFUL!!! had i not made the two people who spilled food during this show keep it on the floor we would have a huge problem. it is not something to be taken lightly, it seems like a stupid rule until you run into a situation like i did tonight, so watch out!


----------



## Sombra2 (Feb 11, 2005)

One of the people he talking about is me, however I did not do anything. I have to speak in my own defense. This other kid who wasn't even a tech who was only there to run the group's music was sitting right behind me in our tight cramped booth. the kid was freaking out since he not used to pressure of a show and he knocked the pizza and a cup of soda (his cup) over which I told him to put there, to keep out of the way. My cup was way from the spill. (don't blame others ccfan312 who didn't do it)


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 11, 2005)

i was outta the booth when the soda spilled... i didnt know who did it.


----------



## avkid (Feb 11, 2005)

now let's be nice and not make any assumptions,try to set up a designated food area somewhere except the floor


----------



## Sombra2 (Feb 11, 2005)

problem is there no more room on the tables it being used by equipment. Were trying to figure out a place to eat but not so it in the booth. any ideas? where you guys eat when you can't have food in the booth and actually follow the rule?


----------



## avkid (Feb 11, 2005)

in the green room


----------



## darkfield (Feb 11, 2005)

"this is a warning to anyone who is relaxed about food rules, BE CAREFUL!!! had i not made the two people who spilled food during this show keep it on the floor we would have a huge problem. it is not something to be taken lightly, it seems like a stupid rule until you run into a situation like i did tonight, so watch out!"

If you let food into the booth or backstage, it is not a question of whether it will spill, only of when it will spill.

And what are the odds it tends to happen at a bad time?

It's just so much more sensible to have a rule, enforce the rule, accept that people will cheat in small ways. Stressing the part about not on the same table, or above, equipment or other critical things, is a smart addition to that, if you can do it in a way that doesn't undermine the rule in the first place.


----------



## cutlunch (Feb 11, 2005)

Another sensible idea is that only sipper bottles are allowed, they can still spill but are easier to stop then a cup or soda can.


----------



## ccfan213 (Feb 11, 2005)

true, today we have started a rule that no food with crumbs and nothing sticky can be in the booth. nothing carbonated that can explode either. the only drink is bottles of water, because they can be closed and are not carbonated. we are also going to leave food and other drinks at the bottom of the stairs, where it is still safe from actors but well away from equipment.


----------



## SuperCow (Feb 11, 2005)

We just keep it away from equipment. We don;t let any extraneous people in, and also the booth;s pretty big, so we don;t really need to worry.


----------



## chieftfac (Feb 11, 2005)

*Concerning food in the booth...*

Well, though I haven't posted a formal hello, I'll do it now....HELLO!!.. I'm the TD at the Tryon Fine Arts Center here in Tryon North Carolina have been for 13 years...I just had to post a comment to this "food in the Booth issue. I'm for it..but there are some rules...(Yes we, rather I, put a mini fridge in the booth 4 years ago and a microwave)...Drinks with screw tops only....No funky cheese....No eating directly over the equipment...(and when I call "tight cues"...no one eats) Chip Dips are fine but no melted chocolate....No beer...at least until after saturday's show...and only with those over 18 years of age in attendance....NO Directors in the booth during tech week!!!....NO actors in the booth!!! ever!!! and just to keep everyone on their toes...I will call "job switch" at some point during the run of a show...(We run both spots, sound and lights from up here...I'll post a pic when I figure out how)....And everyone will change jobs....and nobody better screw things up...(least of all the idiot who called it)

Jimm


----------

